# Power's out. . .anything next to the bed.



## OULobo (Aug 18, 2003)

With the huge power outage this weekend, I'm wondering if anyone kept a gun handy and in what capacity, condiiton, location and type. Power outages are prime times for burgluries and looting; security systems are often down and emergency services have typically lower response times, just the occation I own a gun for. I had an uncocked Glock 19 with a full clip within reach while awake and the gun and clip separate but both on the night stand while sleeping.


----------



## A.R.K. (Aug 20, 2003)

I've got a 4D cell flashlight underneath the bed within easy reach.  I've got a loaded Glock 19 [124+P Gold Dot] and an extra magazine in the safe.  And my off-duty Glock 30 [200+P Gold Dot] high up in the closet in condition three [which is my normal carry condition off-duty].  In addition I have CN/OC pepper spray available and even an OC grenade a vendor gave me at a high liability conference.

BTW, your G19 has a magazine not a clip.  I'm not nitpicking at you    But some people on the net will lose their minds and go ballistic on you if you say clip for a handgun.  Just want to save you the grief  

:asian:


----------



## OULobo (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A.R.K. _
> *I've got a 4D cell flashlight underneath the bed within easy reach.  I've got a loaded Glock 19 [124+P Gold Dot] and an extra magazine in the safe.  And my off-duty Glock 30 [200+P Gold Dot] high up in the closet in condition three [which is my normal carry condition off-duty].  In addition I have CN/OC pepper spray available and even an OC grenade a vendor gave me at a high liability conference.
> 
> BTW, your G19 has a magazine not a clip.  I'm not nitpicking at you    But some people on the net will lose their minds and go ballistic on you if you say clip for a handgun.  Just want to save you the grief
> ...



I appreciate the correction
:asian: 

Its amazing how many people I know that said that they had their firearms at the ready during the blackout. Its funny that one of my instructors, who I always considered "anti-gun", told me that he had an old 1911 cocked and locked on his nightstand during the night.


----------

